# Missouri Ozarks land for sale in Homesteader friendly area



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm selling 2 parcels for an away neighbor. My hubby and I live in a unique area my neighbors and I call the unintentional community. There are organic gardeners and farmers, an herbalist, a small saw mill and a solar installer all w/in 2 miles. We live in an area carved out of the state forest. We'd love to have some more homesteaders out here. 

http://ozarklandforsale.blogspot.com/


----------



## masterJOY26 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, the 30 acres really looks nice and the price is good too. My boyfriend and I are planning to buy some land and start homesteading when he comes back from a deployment in late 2013. That property would definitely be on our radar if the time was right!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

What are the winters like there?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

100 times milder that what you are familiar with! We are already having the daffies bloom, the grass stays green all year, dustings of snow with an occasional ice storm like every 3-4 years. Wonderful place to live and thrive.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I've lived on the Gulf Coast of Texas and upstate NY. It's somewhere in the middle. Very mild compared to upstate NY for sure. This year was super mild, last winter had a few bad days. You have real winter here as far as snow, but not much and not for long. You certainly don't have snow on the ground for weeks and weeks at a time. To me it's the perfect compromise. 

Yes we had green in some form all winter and my lettuce is still in the outdoor bed with no protection.

Haven't really experienced an ice storm yet.


Madame said:


> What are the winters like there?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

What are the summers like there? DH and I are looking at Missouri as a possible place to retire. We raise our own beef, hogs, chickens and milk a couple cows. We would have a large organic garden and put in some fruit trees. The mild winters would be a blessing. How hot and humid does it get in the summer and for how long? I tend to wilt if it's too humid. We usually have a week or two of high heat and humidity here in Michigan, nothing too bad. 

I think we'll be taking a road trip this summer to the state to check it out.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> What are the summers like there? DH and I are looking at Missouri as a possible place to retire. We raise our own beef, hogs, chickens and milk a couple cows. We would have a large organic garden and put in some fruit trees. The mild winters would be a blessing. How hot and humid does it get in the summer and for how long? I tend to wilt if it's too humid. We usually have a week or two of high heat and humidity here in Michigan, nothing too bad.
> 
> I think we'll be taking a road trip this summer to the state to check it out.


Again, it's somewhere in the middle. Not as hot as the south and not as mild as the North. We had some rough days last summer, it'll get into the 90's occasionally. But oh so many good days. Good middle road of rain too. Not as bad as the Gulf and States on the West coast, but not dry either. There are some really tall hills to the South West that have so far blocked every severe and tornadic storm that has been barreling right at us. They break and go around, but we get enough rain. My uncle lives in a Millard area in Knob Hill, so another good area to check out for a pocket of semi-tornado protection area. We stood on my Mother in Law's hill and watched a tornadic storm coming right for us break and go further south, it's amazing. We couldn't have picked a better area and love it. We looked all over the state for 9 months and this was one of our favorite areas. 

http://www.city-data.com/city/Lebanon-Missouri.html


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We're moving close to the same area, a bit west/southwest of Lebanon, off of Hwy 60. 

It's.... Gorgeous. Breathtaking. Incredible.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome. This whole area is so beautiful. There is a Yahoo Ozark homesteading group you should join. We have another HT'er pretty close to us here too. 




Pony said:


> We're moving close to the same area, a bit west/southwest of Lebanon, off of Hwy 60.
> 
> It's.... Gorgeous. Breathtaking. Incredible.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sparticle said:


> Welcome. This whole area is so beautiful. There is a Yahoo Ozark homesteading group you should join. We have another HT'er pretty close to us here too.


Schweet! Thanks, I'll check it out.

I've found a lot of HTer's in the area.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Pony said:


> Schweet! Thanks, I'll check it out.
> 
> I've found a lot of HTer's in the area.


If you can't find the Yahoo group, lemme know and I'll send you a link.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I was hoping I could go halves w/my friend, Trixie (she wrote to you) but she's decided to wait. I don't suppose you'd want to wait til 1/14 to sell?...nah, I didn't think so. It sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Madame said:


> I was hoping I could go halves w/my friend, Trixie (she wrote to you) but she's decided to wait. I don't suppose you'd want to wait til 1/14 to sell?...nah, I didn't think so. It sounds wonderful!


Yeah Trixie sounded like the type of person we'd like for a neighbor! The owners are only willing to split out the 30 acres, but that's it.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

15 acres for $22,500? If so, I'd like to look at it. I think I could get a loan for that.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Madame said:


> 15 acres for $22,500? If so, I'd like to look at it. I think I could get a loan for that.


Sending you Message.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Never mind. My credit union says anything over 10 acres is considered commercial property and they don't do loans for commercial property. Bah!


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

How far is this property from Mansfield? I have family in Mansfield and like the area.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Lilbitof4 said:


> How far is this property from Mansfield? I have family in Mansfield and like the area.


Mapquest says an hour, but we like to go eat at Baker Creek seeds and it takes about 45 min.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

So, is it unChristian to lust - for land? Geez, I want it!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Madame said:


> So, is it unChristian to lust - for land? Geez, I want it!


Certainly not!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Madame said:


> So, is it unChristian to lust - for land? Geez, I want it!


You just have a deep desire.


----------

